# [video] 4x4 edge paring "tricks"



## pedrinroque (Sep 21, 2012)

maybe it can help someone

4 cases on video are from robert yau list of special cases


----------



## Akiro (Sep 21, 2012)

First case really helped!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 21, 2012)

You have taken stuff directly from things uploaded to this site, not even that long ago, and put them in a video together without even crediting any of the sources.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38421-Special-Yau-last-2-3-dedges-algorithms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ExRHp2ahyY


----------



## pedrinroque (Sep 21, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> You have taken stuff directly from things uploaded to this site, not even that long ago, and put them in a video together without even crediting any of the sources.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38421-Special-Yau-last-2-3-dedges-algorithms
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ExRHp2ahyY



Realy sorry for this,but I never saw the second video and
about the yau special cases I realy forgot,sorry robert

now I talked about it in the description of video,and posted the robert channel there

About the brest's video
He showed the same cases that I, and that cases are normal, he thought good ways to make the edge paring
as I had thought when I started to solve the 4x4, and I only posted this video now because some friends here in Brazil asked me tips on 4x4


----------

